#      (7) >   >   >    Hunkemöller() 80/D+2

## Mamochka01

HKMX The All Star Level 2 () 80/D
 ,   , ,  ,   .
 ,  ..    , 
  :

              .       .





50 %  / 41 %  / 9 %

*  75-80,  D+
*
(   ,  -72+)
*1500* 
   (  )   , .
   -

[/url]

----------

